# spoiler install



## Guest (Sep 30, 2002)

i was wondering if any one could help me out. i bought a stock spoiler off a 200sx to put on my sentra. the spoiler and my car have the break light. so my question is, where does the center bolt for the spoiler go in the trunk? is placed a little farther back or is the bolt suppose to go right through the break light some how?

i've tried looking at some pictures but i can't find one that is close enough. if anyone has one to give me a reference that would be great. thanks alot.


----------



## bling smooth (Sep 26, 2007)

i have the same problem i need help


----------

